# Reds



## Kjvjosh (Jun 19, 2012)

What do you think is the best means of catching them????

Live bait? If so what?

Cut bait? If so what?

Or lure? If so what kind

What kind of set up do you think is best. Standard weight swivel hook and bait or something like a Carolina rig?


----------



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

I use a carolina rig with a 36" steel leader. I have had good luck with frozen cigars or northern mackeral. They will also hit on live pinfish or white trout. Alot of people use cut menhaden or mullet. Personally I have had my best luck with the cigars and northern mackeral.


----------



## Kjvjosh (Jun 19, 2012)

Breeze said:


> I use a carolina rig with a 36" steel leader. I have had good luck with frozen cigars or northern mackeral. They will also hit on live pinfish or white trout. Alot of people use cut menhaden or mullet. Personally I have had my best luck with the cigars and northern mackeral.




Where you usually fish? Three mile?


----------



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

Yeap, I am normally out at 3 mile tuesday nights and saturday nights.


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

I use a Rat-L-Trap more than anyother bait and catch quite a few redfish.


----------



## Kjvjosh (Jun 19, 2012)

billyb said:


> I use a Rat-L-Trap more than anyother bait and catch quite a few redfish.


I'm kinda new to salt water fishing, and I've never heard of that; could you explain it a bit??


----------



## Kjvjosh (Jun 19, 2012)

Breeze said:


> Yeap, I am normally out at 3 mile tuesday nights and saturday nights.


Maybe we can hook up sometime and you can show me how it's done. Past few times I've gone out fishing, I've been skunked, and I'm getting tired of it .


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

A Rat-L-Trap is a lure mainly used for bass fishing, but the redfish will bite it too. I also use the Cotton Cordell Spot and because they cost less.


----------



## DONLAUNDRYSWA (Jul 9, 2012)

BILLY, any particular color rattle trap..?


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

I buy the saltwater Rat-L-Trap. White with red head is my favorite. Any flashy color like chrome or gold will work. I use CC Spots too. They are cheaper. Bought some the other day for $1.99 each.


----------

